# what's your "dream pede"?



## bliss (Nov 13, 2007)

what is your dream pede, the one you'd like to have in your possession more than any other?

   this goes for centi's and milli's 

   mine are pretty obvious  :   Scolopendra- gigantea/gigantea robustum,  viridicornis, malaysian jewel, harwicki.     i think out of ALL of those,  i'd like to have viridicornis, or maybe hardwicki.. i have a hard time deciding between those two.



   dan


----------



## bengerno (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

A living Malaysian jewel (actually I already have a dead one  ), and those beautiful black and red cingulatas from Israel.:}


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think i'd be very happy if i could get my hands one some cormocephalus ssps from South Africa... Steven posted some pics of his a while ago and they did a pretty good impression on me . 

I would really love to get my hands on some colorforms of sc.h.arizonensis and of course, the other big names... galapagoensis, hardwickei, gigantea, viridicornis plus some less known ones like sc.angulata, sc.hermosa and that crazy black one from Madagascar...

 phil.


----------



## bengerno (Nov 13, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> and that crazy black one from Madagascar...
> 
> phil.


Ohhhh jeez how could I forget that.....


----------



## bliss (Nov 13, 2007)

i saw pics of the angulata, i've heard of them but i never really had an interest in them...    anyways, bengerno,  i know someone in malaysia selling the Malaysian jewels     he is on AB, but hardly ever gets on.   i would get them, but of course import/export laws get in the way once again.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 13, 2007)

those 3 SHC that i saw dissapear into a crack in the rocks in Long Horn Cavern...


----------



## REAL (Nov 14, 2007)

I want the ones in the galapagos islands. I hear they get to be about 2 ft or something.

I want a gigantea that is completely tame/pet-able to me and will sleep by my bed at night and stay there and learns how to do tricks 

and kill all my enemies! MUAHAHAHAHHA :evil:


----------



## Canth (Nov 14, 2007)

This one
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107517


----------



## Pulk (Nov 14, 2007)

100% malaysian jewel, 0% harwickei. i just don't get the appeal of that one...


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2007)

Canth said:


> This one
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107517




   holy crap that thing is beautiful! :clap:

   yeah, i wish i could get some of those LOL  oh well, i'll keep dreaming 


   dan


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah I'd like something with human intelligence - speaks english and drinks tea. Oh and with a monacle. Yes. Yes I'd like that. 

In all reality Scolopendra subspinipes because it's just a legend. 

A legend! 

 but hard to get here.


----------



## Melmoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Another gigantea, mine died a while ago   and viridicornis.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 14, 2007)

well i have my gigantea,so scratch that 1, hardwicki,virdicornis is on my top list ofcourse a malaysian jewel would be nice there are soooo many giants out there that i want:wall: ive got suspinipies(diff.locals)heros(diff.ones)alternans,ethmostigmas,but i want more!


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2007)

you should check the FS ads then talk to a dealer about importing them... someone is selling malaysian jewels *right now*


   i've tried talking to a dealer about it about 3 months ago, but with no outcome  

 dan


----------



## bengerno (Nov 14, 2007)

bliss said:


> ianyways, bengerno,  i know someone in malaysia selling the Malaysian jewels     he is on AB, but hardly ever gets on.   i would get them, but of course import/export laws get in the way once again.


Hi,

Thanks I know someone there too.


----------



## szappan (Nov 14, 2007)

For me, besides the usual suspects (gigantea, viridicornis, galapagoensis, hardwicki)... I'd actually LOVE to get one of those sc. heros heros or arizonensis... just great colors and contrast on them  :drool: :drool:


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Philipinian giant black*,
(i only know it from 1 picture send to me 7 years ago)
total black body, blue legs and orange antennae, aprox 17cm BL.
:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Ps: hopefuly i''ll find the picture again to share it.


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah.. and lucky you!   you might actually be able to get the malaysian jewels 

     i think the ones that are being sold are around 200 USD.   i think that's around norm price for those pedes.  would be great if someone bred them...  imagine that, CB   M. jewel centi's  :drool:


----------



## REAL (Nov 14, 2007)

What gets me excited is the thought that somewhere hidden in some forest or mountain or wherever is a super size giant centipede the makes all the centipedes that we think are big, look tiny. 

What if there's like a 5ft centipede  

Or ...... bigger!!

I always wanna be an explorer and go into unknown territory.

My new dream centipede:

The biggest species of centipede in the world that is tame-able and humans are immune to the poison and its really pretty with red, blue,green, black markings!! :} 

and it can have babies without mating!!! muahahhahahahaaah


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2007)

REAL said:


> What gets me excited is the thought that somewhere hidden in some forest or mountain or wherever is a super size giant centipede the makes all the centipedes that we think are big, look tiny.
> 
> What if there's like a 5ft centipede
> 
> ...




  LOL nice dream...   very unlikely.

  5 ft wouldn't be possible, at least to my knowledge.  you gotta look at the chitin levels, and the exoskeleton in general.   the surface area to volume ratio  when talking about pedes (and just inverts in general) has a maximum.  a 5ft pede might not be able to support itself...  but then again i'm not saying it's not possible (anything is possible) but very unlikely.

  but IF there is one, i got first dibs, cause im gonna ride that  big  S.O.B   to college everyday! .   ridin' in style     riiiiiiiiiiight after it eats my face for a bit


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 14, 2007)

Ay, there's someone selling the Malaysian Jewel right now in the FS section. That would be one of my dream pedes... don't think I'd be willing to spend $200 on it though.


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2007)

Quixtar said:


> Ay, there's someone selling the Malaysian Jewel right now in the FS section. That would be one of my dream pedes... don't think I'd be willing to spend $200 on it though.



  i'd be willing to, it's just import/export laws, keeping all the good stuff from us...    oh well, maybe one day.


----------



## REAL (Nov 14, 2007)

bliss said:


> but IF there is one, i got first dibs, cause im gonna ride that  big  S.O.B   to college everyday! .   ridin' in style     riiiiiiiiiiight after it eats my face for a bit


GET ALONG LIL.....centipede?

It'll be a new style of traveling, lets see you do a parallel park with that baby  

If I die and I go to heaven (I'm a good person!) my first wish to God (for those that believe in Jesus) to show me all the coolest/undiscovered/unknown/rariest/weirdest animals or creatures in this world and maybe if there are other worlds out there, those too!

Of course I'll be completely protected and everything etc etc.

I would love to see the biggest centipede in the world! I'll name it.....

Scolopendra Nataramis (I just thought of that so...yeah)


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 14, 2007)

i've had dreams about riding centipedes


i have also had very much reoccuring dreams about owning my own petstore that i managed to breed 3'/1m centipedes at.  they looked more like soil centipedes than scolopendromorpha... and in my dreams they escaped a lot. best not think too deeply on that, i suppose


my dream centipede is pretty much bluering legs.  achieve decent size, imported a lot to give us time to get CBB going, and they are nice with venom that seems (hopefully!) to not be very human active at all.  oh, and they are blue, which is always nice.


----------



## Nich (Nov 14, 2007)

My dream pede is a juvenile parthenogenic 27" BL Mylasian jewel that has a 20+++ yr life span.....Other than that, I'ld have to go with more gigantea, weak venom (in relation to some) extreme size, and a more laid back demenor than most.


----------



## REAL (Nov 14, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i've had dreams about riding centipedes


Since its coming from you Andrew....I find that very believable 

I had a dream where one of my centipedes escaped and got on my bed while I was sleeping. I woke up in the kitchen the next morning and my gf's like

"why are we together again?"


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 15, 2007)

Canth said:


> This one
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=107517


i dont think Tod is giving that one up Jared lol


----------



## driver (Nov 15, 2007)

the s. hardwickei were pretty much my number one dream pede, until peter posted that jet black pede from madagascar. i am in love with that pede!!!


----------



## AlanMM (Nov 15, 2007)

driver said:


> the s. hardwickei were pretty much my number one dream pede, until peter posted that jet black pede from madagascar. i am in love with that pede!!!


Where's the link to that one?


----------



## szappan (Nov 15, 2007)

SeekneSs said:


> Where's the link to that one?


here you go:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=106975


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2007)

SeekneSs said:


> Where's the link to that one?


hey Alan,
I've seen them on the fair in Nijmegen, Peter had it with him
maybe you have missed it,.. rather small specie, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## bliss (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, very nice black pede :clap:


----------



## driver (Nov 15, 2007)

Steven said:


> hey Alan,
> I've seen them on the fair in Nijmegen, Peter had it with him
> maybe you have missed it,.. rather small specie, but very nice nonetheless.


how big were they? i asked in the other thread, but i didn't see a response..


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 15, 2007)

The black madagascar 'pede, any of the Comocephalus...

...but I'm going to introduce a new contender:

_Scolopendra crudelis_.


----------



## driver (Nov 15, 2007)

whoa, these little guys look rad, what are their adult colors like?

http://atshq.org/forum/showpost.php?p=18223&postcount=19


----------



## Steven (Nov 18, 2007)

driver said:
			
		

> how big were they? i asked in the other thread, but i didn't see a response..


from what i've seen aprox 12 cm, i hope 'if all goes well' i can tell ya more this week, i ordered 2 of those black madagascan ones. ( seller told me they were 17cm, so i think i will be happy if they reach 12 cm  )



			
				driver said:
			
		

> whoa, these little guys look rad, what are their adult colors like?
> http://atshq.org/forum/showpost.php?...3&postcount=19


search for Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes "Cherry Red colorform"


----------



## driver (Nov 18, 2007)

Steven said:


> from what i've seen aprox 12 cm, i hope 'if all goes well' i can tell ya more this week, i ordered 2 of those black madagascan ones. ( seller told me they were 17cm, so i think i will be happy if they reach 12 cm  )
> 
> 
> search for Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes "Cherry Red colorform"


would you mind me asking where you foudn the little black pedes and if there's anymore available?


----------



## Tcollector (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine would be a Mau Chai and a Thai Giant. Easy to get but im moving in a month and I need to set up my reptile/invert room first.


----------



## Radical (Dec 17, 2007)

Scolopendra polymorpha


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 18, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> my dream centipede is pretty much bluering legs.  achieve decent size, imported a lot to give us time to get CBB going, and they are nice with venom that seems (hopefully!) to not be very human active at all.  oh, and they are blue, which is always nice.


refinement: i REALLY like the solid blue leg trigo's from Madagascar


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Dec 19, 2007)

A madagascin fire millipede!


----------



## 236260 (Apr 4, 2008)

Steven posted a picture here about three years ago of a blue pede with red legs. It was amazing. I think there was still some question as to the species, but it was thought to come from Israel. It's a while back to remember.

I'd walk across the ocean to buy that animal.


----------



## Steven (Apr 5, 2008)

236260 said:


> Steven posted a picture here about three years ago of a blue pede with red legs.


you mean this one?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 5, 2008)

I got two that are ( or have been ) pretty similar to those blue little guys . They ended up getting much darker, unfortunatly, but they were quite something... Here's a pic of one of them :







In my case, unless i'm mistaking, they're Sc.cingulata from Israel. What's yours, Steven? 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Phil, yep you're right,
the blue one on my picture is a youngster of
Scolopendra cingulata 'var. obscuripes' from Israel, 

their heads turn black and the body looses it flashy blue and becomes silvergrey/blueish when they grow up, legs stay blueish or turn out yellow/orange.


----------

